# Overstockers Anonymous



## Fishly (Jan 8, 2010)

Does anyone else here like to overstock their tanks? I just don't like the look of a "properly" stocked tank. A 10g with five 2" fish? It looks empty. I prefer to see tanks with a ton of fish in them. They look so much more lively that way. 

Instead of stocking an inch per gallon, I go by the rule of thumb that a fish should have enough room to swim 4 body lengths (non schooling species) or 10 body lengths (schooling species) and that there should never be more than 30ppm nitrate before a water change. I find this gives me a lot more freedom in choosing my fish without sacrificing their health.


----------



## Fodder (Sep 15, 2014)

Fishly said:


> Instead of stocking an inch per gallon


It's a silly rule... can't put a 55" fish in a 55 gallon tank :icon_cool


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

If he was dead I bet you could cram him in there 

In all seriousness, as far as rules are concerned it's not a terrible one, considering there are very few 55" fish being kept in aquariums anyway.

As long as you're using adult inches you'll be close to right. Especially if using the 1/3 rule and dividing those inches into 3rds and filling in top/middle/bottom fish.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

If you use small fish, the inch per gallon rule works. For example, 10 neons in a 10g is fine. It's a good rule to give beginners, at least.


----------



## ThaiP (Oct 1, 2014)

It can't be a community if there're only 1 ~ 3 families :bounce: But to maintain this idea, I had to over spend on accessories.


----------



## kbomb (Jun 14, 2014)

At the monment I have about 34 fish in both my 20 gallon high tanks one is my show high tech tank and my other is a low tech tank with general pet store fish. My high tech Is heavily planted and all of my fish are under 3 inch nano fish. my low tech tank is low to moderalty planted with a large 8 year old pink kissing gourim and normal petsmart fish larger than nano fisg. Its okay to have an overstocked tank as long as you have the know how to keep it up. When I was little when I started my first aquarium I couldnt keep my fish alive everybody has trouble starting up,whether its with fish or with algae.the secret to my personal success is peaceful fish. I'm a stickler for fish chasing each other because it generally leads to death. Algae issues will be killed with high doses of co2 booster and then the plants will do the rest. Just make sure you ease off each dose. Until you can stop dosing perminatly. For beginners always start small to get the hang of it


----------



## kayjay2C (Sep 22, 2014)

kbomb said:


> Its okay to have an overstocked tank as long as you have the know how to keep it up.


That's the key, right there: KNOW HOW! I don't claim to be anywhere near expert at this hobby but I hope I've learned from all those times I did an impulse buy and then watched the poor fish die because I hadn't thought things thru ahead of time.

When you get right down to it, this becomes a matter of semantics. What "overstocked" means to one person isn't the same as it means to another, because we are all operating on different levels of knowledge, with different equipment, livestock and goals. Just use common sense, get all the info you can before you set up, and pay close attention to your tank.


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

I try to place fishes in my tanks that share similar water chemistry need's,temperature,and compatibility with other fishes.
Oddly enough,this seem's to limit overstocking.


----------



## greaser84 (Feb 2, 2014)

Its not a rule, its more of a guideline. I always ask myself this question if I put X amount of fish in my aquarium are they going to be happy?


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

If your water parameters are all inline, your tank looks healthy, and your fish are happy, you are probably okay. In my 60cm tank that's 17 gallons, I have:

5 dwarf rasboras (< 3/4" long)
5 neon tetras
5 porkchop rasboras
6 CPDs
4 panda cory's
1 pleco
Also, about 10 amano shrimp.

So that's 26 fish (mostly in the 1" long range) in a 17 gallon tank. I'm roughly 50% over the 1" of fish per gallon rule, but my tank is heavily planted with good water parameters and plenty of hiding spots. I also have a filter for a 70 gallon tank and do 50% weekly water changes. I've been as high as the low 30's for fish, and that was okay also.

It never looks too busy in there until I feed them, and then it's crazy and super fun to watch.


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

I could see those stocking level for a large tank but I think on 20 gallon you may hurt the fish by crowding them. I would rather keep my stocking levels lower and have my fish grow and live a long life than having more. 

Another hobby, you are max out on fish but if it works I glad for you. Do you check your nitrates very often? They got to go high before w/c.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Clear Water said:


> Another hobby, you are max out on fish but if it works I glad for you. Do you check your nitrates very often? They got to go high before w/c.


I've had the tank running for about a year and half now, and after seeing the same test results over and over, I stopped testing my water. I haven't tested for nitrates in a long time, but when I was checking (and stocking levels were the same) it was nothing alarming. I'm probably due up for some testing.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

It's hardly anatomous if the usernames aren't being blurred out haha.

I admittedly kept an overstocked tank for a while but its fixed. Had a Leopard Sailfin Pleco... poop machine of the fish world! Had him in a 10g with daily 50% water changes (god that sucked) till about 8" long I think then got ahold of a 55g and canister filter. Kept him in there till about 13" long and clogging the canister constantly with his poo (doing 10g water changes 3x a week.. also sucked) also had an aquaponics stem set up.. basically a garden in a pvc pipe above the water that the canister outflow went through to help absorb nitrate (and get some yummy lettuce).. Was planning a home built tank and filter (200g+).. But after upgrading the 55's canister to the largest and most powerful (and expensive x.x) reliable canister on the market and it STILL clogging from his long turd strands I gave up on that fantasy of a diy build and re-homed him.
Now no more over stock issue here, though some people would argue a betta in a 2g is overstocked (the vehement "must be 5g or more" people).. I'd disagree though as my nitrates are nice and low and my betta is happy ^^


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

Interesting topic. I have a 33 gallon long, so it has the footprint of a 55 gallon. (Although 55s are taller.) I run an Eheim 2217 canister filter. I've always wondered what was "appropriate" stocking for a tank like that.


----------



## TankFreak420 (May 31, 2014)

I used to go off what aqadvisor would say, but I found out quickly that what it says is 100% stock looks barren in a heavily planted tank. Now if I use it to plan stocking I go for something more like 150% lol.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I gotta admit, having a 5 gallon tank is hard. I used to have 20+ livebearers in there (they stocked themselves), but it still seemed pretty empty. Now it's empty, and I'm really trying to hold off stocking it, in case I need an emergency separation tank for the wild bettas I'll be getting someday. But it's empty. And there's a decent fish store 10 minutes away from my house. And the fish are calling me, telling me to take them home D:


----------



## GuppyGuppyGuppyGuppyGuppy (Feb 11, 2012)

I have over 40 guppies in a 10 gallon tank and I added them all at once without really acclimating them.

Not a single causality.


----------



## JustJen (Jun 20, 2011)

I have the same tank but do not (at the moment - intend to upgrade soon) have near as much filtration as you. My tank currently houses 10 emerald rasboras, 6 irian red neon rainbows (not to be confused with the big irian reds), 5 sparkling gouramis, 10 pygmy cories, and 10 ember tetras. Everyone has plenty of room in their area of the tank, everyone seems happy and healthy, and I never have water parameter issues, even though I've been working crazy hours and am horribly behind on tank maintenance. 




NotCousteau said:


> Interesting topic. I have a 33 gallon long, so it has the footprint of a 55 gallon. (Although 55s are taller.) I run an Eheim 2217 canister filter. I've always wondered what was "appropriate" stocking for a tank like that.


----------



## NotCousteau (Sep 25, 2014)

JustJen said:


> I have the same tank but do not (at the moment - intend to upgrade soon) have near as much filtration as you. My tank currently houses 10 emerald rasboras, 6 irian red neon rainbows (not to be confused with the big irian reds), 5 sparkling gouramis, 10 pygmy cories, and 10 ember tetras. Everyone has plenty of room in their area of the tank, everyone seems happy and healthy, and I never have water parameter issues, even though I've been working crazy hours and am horribly behind on tank maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the 33 long. I have 30 darters, dace and shiners. I was thinking of adding another pair of darters, but I'm not sure because of the stocking issue. Water parameters have always been totally fine.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

I got on a little bit of a pickle, I have 14 CPDS (breeding colony) and 1 tiny teeny mickey platy, less than an inch. (just never grew, was in a 29 G kept it well fed) 
I got 5 more. Then decided I like the look of pgymy cories, got 5. (planning on 12) Then some other fish had problems and the store gave me 5 more pgymies for my troubles. Was supposed to get Hasbrosus cories (peppered little guys) and instead I got 13 more. I now have 23 of these guys. 

14 cpds 
22 pgymy cories 
WELL planted, Aquaclear 50 and a Aquaclear 30 (going away) 
c02, Lots of bolbitis and florida sunsets. 
Little overstocked.

Do water changes weekly, they are fine. I am WAY planted!


----------



## longgonedaddy (Dec 9, 2012)

Hi, I'm Ron, and I'm an overstocker. 

Like others have said, if you provide enough swimming room, don't overcrowd the "layers" of the aquarium, and provide good water quality, it makes for a very lively tank. I don't suggest it for beginners, but the experienced aquarist can do it easily.


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

I used to have 30+ swordtails in a barebottom ten gallon tank. The fish were healthy, happy and breeding.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Clear Water said:


> Another hobby, you are max out on fish but if it works I glad for you. Do you check your nitrates very often? They got to go high before w/c.


Dragging this thread back up from the past because I finally did a Nitrate test (first Nitrate test in probably a year). I did my weekly water change tonight, and the test before the change put nitrates at 30 ppm. Seems fine to me.


----------



## n25philly (Dec 12, 2013)

I put the contents of my tank into aqadvisor and came up with something like 22 warnings. It works beautifully though.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

lol i have 70+ fish in my 55G


----------



## Regenesis (Apr 12, 2011)

I always generally overstock my tanks. Not because it's the original intention, but because there's enough room to 'overstock' and all the fish still be happy. Generally people will not recommend much for a community in a 10g, but I generally get a decent community when I set up one. 

I remember I had 6 Pristella Tetra in a 10g and some said it was stocked but honestly, it was too empty. So I added a pair of Killies, RCS, and a Honey Gourami. My 30g was always 'overstocked' on other peoples terms as well. 

I think when people say 'overstocked', they are meaning too much on the bioload, not how full the tank actually is. I usually over filter my tanks so I don't worry if I 'overstock' my tanks.


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Over-filtering only slightly helps with overstocking. The most important thing is to keep an eye on nitrate levels and make sure the fish don't seem stressed.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

Betta132 said:


> Over-filtering only slightly helps with overstocking. The most important thing is to keep an eye on nitrate levels and make sure the fish don't seem stressed.


This is true... over-filtering just makes sure that there is enough bacteria to complete the cycle. In the end it still ends up as nitrate, which filters do not remove. Plants and water changes remove nitrate. Thats why if you do weekly water changes and have lots of plants, you can overstock to some degree.


----------



## 141130 (Jan 25, 2014)

AnotherHobby said:


> So that's 26 fish (mostly in the 1" long range) in a 17 gallon tank.



Is that US gallons or imperial gallons?

My tank is 40 USG and I thought I was double-overstocked with what you have now. 



> It never looks too busy in there until I feed them, and then it's crazy and super fun to watch


I'd love to see that -- got a youtube of it?

Bump:


WestHaven said:


> I used to have 30+ swordtails in a barebottom ten gallon tank.


OMG!


----------



## 141130 (Jan 25, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> lol i have 70+ fish in my 55G


That's not overstocked.


----------



## LynneS22 (Oct 16, 2014)

Yep, count me in. I have 57 fish in the 100 gallon-mostly small-other than the cories and loaches, neons, glow lights, scissortails, 30-something in the 40, 16 shrimp in the 5 gallon, and 16 micro fish in the 7.5 :hihi:

BUT, I stay on top of cleaning the filters, and big water changes. :tongue:


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Lynne,

I bet that 100 gallon tank never stops moving. 

My 150 has over 70 fish in it and in the progress of adding a school of hatch's. Love big tanks with small fish so much more going on than 5 big fish in the same tank.


----------



## Coralbandit (Feb 25, 2013)

Hi my name name is Tom I have /do overstock.
Nice to meet you Ron!
There are 2 different kinds of overstocking;
Fish that grow too big for tank--solution is rehome fish or buy bigger tank.
And having too many fish for volume(this is me and my story).
The solution to the second type is water changes!
Of course compatability and needs must be taken into account, but when AQ advisor says; stocking 212% on a tank over 2 years old one needs to wonder.
No small tank, my 180g that might have been maxed with my 12 Denison barbs(roselines),and 11 clown loaches!The site made me feel like lying(to myself?) about my cardinals and rummies(add 40-50 more fish!).
Most here(at TPT) change 50% a week for their fert program(I'm pressurized co2 and dry ferts on the 180),but I saw a post from a member saying they were unaware of this need for fish!
50% every week at least.If you test regulary you can let your nitrAtes guide you.
As a breeder(for fun not profession) I have aprox 1,000g.
Probably all overstocked and all(except the reefs{435g}) get 50% every week or more.
1.Too big=rehome/get bigger tank.
2. Too many= change water.
Thanks to everyone else for sharing!
It works if you work it!
12 steps to fish keeping?


----------



## AJR930 (Jan 8, 2014)

Put 30 1-2" fish in a 29g and nobody bats an eye but if you put two 6" fish in a 29g then people start to lose their minds.


----------



## ErtyJr (Jun 21, 2014)

AJR930 said:


> Put 30 1-2" fish in a 29g and nobody bats an eye but if you put two 6" fish in a 29g then people start to lose their minds.


 It depends on the fish. If you were putting Denison barbs in a 29 I would say that's bull[censored][censored][censored][censored]. But I'm certain some 6" fish would be ok.

Fact is a fish 6" long needs quite a bit of room. I love discus but I refuse to keep them at the moment because in my small apartment the biggest tank I have room for is a 46 bowfront. I don't feel like that's ok for a discus. So I wait.

However I plan on having far more small fish in there then is recommended because I will fill each layer, top, mid, and ground and will keep shoal in fish. Doing this leaves plenty of room for them to be active and healthy as long as the water is clean.

My 15g has 12 celestial pearl danios, 4 apistogramma cacatuoides ( 3 of which are juveniles and only 1" or so) and a small school of hatchetfish. It has 0 ppm ammonia, nitrite, and nitrates. Yes 0 nitrates and my test kit isn't broken. My newly cycled tank has 10 ppm nitrate.

Maintenance can keep your nitrate levels low, but it can't give your fish more room to swim.


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

my 11 gallon has 6 guppies(1.5-2 inch) and 5 fries(0.5-1inch) it is slightly overstocked but it's fine. also have a 4 gallon tank with 3 neon tetras(1-1.5inch), planning to add 3 more. it is also slightly overstocked but it's probably fine. my stocking rule is 1.5 inch per gallon.


----------



## PickieBee (Oct 29, 2014)

Are rising nitrate levels the best/only sign of true overstocking?


----------



## Betta132 (Nov 29, 2012)

Not only that. Aggressive/stressed/unhappy fish is another sign. 
If the fish are happy and healthy and the water parameters are good, you're fine. If not, don't do that. 

At one point, I had 20 emerald eye rasboras (all under an inch and a half) in a 30g tank with a handful of half-inch ruby tetras and a female betta. That tank was overstocked, not because of nitrate levels, but because of the emerald eye rasboras. They needed more swimming space, so they were getting very hyper and aggressive. I put them in my 65g and they calmed right down. That's an example of overstocked.
A 20g would be fully stocked with one male betta in there if he attacked everything you put in the tank with him. 
In my book, 'overstocked' is when you have enough animals in the tank that it's no longer a good environment for the animals in question. That could mean a goldfish in a 10g, two male bettas in a 20g, zebra danios in a 5g, or 100 guppies in a poorly maintained 10g.


----------



## RoseTyler (Oct 27, 2014)

I absolutely overstock. I also over filter and make sure my fish aren't stressed and have plenty of swimming room. I've always overstocked with no problems, but I properly maintain my tank so it's never been a problem. 

In my 40G breeder I have 2 angels, and two groups of schooling fish (schools of about 15 fish each). I just started removing part of the one school today because I don't like the way the fish look in the tank. I probably won't add any new fish once I get most of them out.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Overstocking may work as long as the power is on. 
Keeps the filters and power heads running so the oxygen/CO2 exchange is going on. 
Keeps the lights on so the plants are photosynthesizing, so removing toxins. 

But what happens when there is a power outage? 

Understocked tank: Nothing. It may cool off, but it is easy to wrap a towel around it. 

Moderately stocked: Not much. You might have to stir the water a bit by hand to encourage a bit of gas exchange, but that is not too bad. 

Overstocked: Toxins can build up really fast, and the CO2 level will climb. Fish will be gasping at the surface really soon.


----------



## RoseTyler (Oct 27, 2014)

The power has gone off in my tank with no consequences. If my power were to go off long enough to effect my fish tank, I'd have more serious problems than a fish tank.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Diana said:


> Overstocking may work as long as the power is on.
> Keeps the filters and power heads running so the oxygen/CO2 exchange is going on.
> Keeps the lights on so the plants are photosynthesizing, so removing toxins.
> 
> ...


Good point that people don't consider usually.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

Agreed with Diana. Found that out the hard way. Lost 10 x Red Line Barbs, several rainbows this week when my GF disconnected the air pump that comes on at night to vacuum and forgot to reconnect it


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

Well that's why you invest in an inverter generator. Why risk all that $$$ in terms of fish and plants only to not have a generator?

Nothing wrong with overstocking; ever seen a reef tank with nothing but a school of Anthias and a pair of Clowns? Never! All reef tanks are overstocked and they have much larger bioloads [those Tangs easily reach 12" or more]; but that's because they have a large external water volume [sump] and a skimmer to remove amphipathic molecules. 

The same can be achieved using a sump in FW and/or regular waterchanges.


----------



## Okedokey (Sep 2, 2014)

lol hahah yeah ok mate

please explain how a backup power source would plug the air pump in for me?

where i live ive never had a blackout


----------



## crazy4fids (Dec 3, 2014)

Betta132 said:


> Not only that. Aggressive/stressed/unhappy fish is another sign.
> If the fish are happy and healthy and the water parameters are good, you're fine. If not, don't do that.
> 
> At one point, I had 20 emerald eye rasboras (all under an inch and a half) in a 30g tank with a handful of half-inch ruby tetras and a female betta. That tank was overstocked, not because of nitrate levels, but because of the emerald eye rasboras. They needed more swimming space, so they were getting very hyper and aggressive. I put them in my 65g and they calmed right down. That's an example of overstocked.
> ...


 
This ^^^^^^^I think you really have to know your fish and be on top of your maintenance if you are overstocked. Another thing that you have to be concerned about would be, is everyone getting enough food? You have angelfish who are swimming piggies (hey you! I see you out there! Will you feed us? We're hungry!), Columbian tetra (who's eating habits resemble piranhas) and marble hatchetfish (who are relatively shy and only eat at the surface). You have to wonder if they will ever be at home in an overstocked tank. 
The problem that I have is a husband who likes the unusual novelty inhabitants. We have a fiddler crab (yes, I know they need a spot to get out of the water), two mystery snails, and we had three dwarf African frogs. The snails I am not too concerned about. However, I felt so bad for the crab that I ended up building up my wood in my tank high enough for it to reach out of the water so the crab will be happy. I felt horrible for the frogs as they are not recommended for tanks deeper than 18". All three ended up drowning after getting too close to the AquaClear 500 filter inlet. The last one died even after I put a prefilter sponge over it. Sometimes you just gotta tell your SO "no", that ain't gonna work. However I do think that would be an excuse to get another tank set up!

This thread has been awesome. It gives you a lot to think about. And by the way, my name is Linda and I'm an overstocker too. My tank is overstocked because my daughter came home from college and emptied her 29 gallon inhabitants into my 90 gallon. Now we are using her tank as a breeding tank for a pair of angelfish that paired up, however, that is another story.


----------



## RoseTyler (Oct 27, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> lol hahah yeah ok mate
> 
> please explain how a backup power source would plug the air pump in for me?
> 
> where i live ive never had a blackout


If the air pump is connected to a timer you can connect the timer to a backup battery power source (this battery source was what you plugged everything into - it was plugged in to the wall and ran electricity unless the power went out). My mom had one that would go for 6+ hours for her computers before she was able to remotely backup.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

There are air pumps that run off the wall current most of the time, but also this keeps some batteries charged. When the main is off they switch over to battery. Obviously this is not also running the filter or a heater, but will at least keep the water moving. 

Alternately the computer back up power source could keep everything running, but for a limited time. 

A generator for the whole house, or solar power with batteries would also work. Often the house is separated into 'critical' circuits (to stay on when the power is out) and 'optional' things, that are not powered by the generator or battery back up.


----------



## Raul-7 (Oct 17, 2003)

http://powerequipment.honda.com/generators/inverter-generator-advantages

It can power your aquarium + fridge + computer, etc; seems very useful during storms, etc.


----------



## Dead2fall (Jun 4, 2014)

My tanks are very overstocked. 

My 5.5g has:
3 female and 2 male endlers 
2 1" mm platy juvies
My big blue gourami is in a time out in there for picking on his brother, plus he's on hydra detail. 
3 otos 
1 sae
4 nerites
1 big assassin plus its young 
???? Endler fry 
???? Pond snails 

My 35g hex has:
10 neon tetra 
5 scissortail rasbora 
5 albino cories 
5 serpae tetra 
6 Endler juvies 
6 platy juvies
Dwarf gourami 
4 sae 
1 4" albino cae
15+ nerites 
???? Endler and platy fry 
???? Pond snails

Never an issue in either tank power outages included. Go to the fishing section in Walmart and pick up a couple bubble boxes. We use them in our bait buckets come ice fishing season. Leave the batteries out until you need them. Excellent battery powered aerators for use in a pinch. The regular one will run on one or two C cells, the mini will run on one or two AA cells. Adding the second battery just makes it run longer. The mini is under ten bucks. The normal is about 15 bucks I think.


----------



## tylergvolk (Jun 17, 2012)

Research inverter generator to find out how they work?


----------



## Plante101 (Jul 17, 2014)

Overstock you say? 

55 gallons
1 Sailfin Pleco - 12 inches 
3 Clownloaches - 1 is about 10" and the other 2 about 6"
1 Red-tailed shark 
1 Koi Angelfish
1 Domestic Silver Angelfish
4 Irian Red Rainbowfish
2 Turqoise(?) Rainbowfish
4 Odessa Barbs

Two HOB's are running and 50% WC every two weeks.


----------



## Zoidborg (Jan 29, 2014)

Some say I'm overstocked on my 20 long and 8g EBI but as long as you can keep up with the daily duties of the tank and keep it clean, no problems should arise.

My 20 Long (fluval206) is heavily planted with 
11 female guppies, 
6 Rummynose, 
12 neon, 
6 glass Bloodfin tetras, 
2 Peppered Corycats, 
4 Pygmy corycats, 
30+ Ultra Red cherry shrimp of various maturities,
10+ Amano shrimp, 
1GBR (2nd recently died of old age), 
3 Assassin Snails, and various numbers of pest snails.

Been running this tank 13 months now. FYI, aqadvisor says I'm severely overstocked at 178%. 

My 7.9g EBI (EHEIM 2213) is heavily planted with 
8 male guppies, 
10 strawberry Rasboras, 
50+ Ultra Red cherry shrimp of various maturities,
3 Amano shrimp, 
2 Assassin Snails, 
and various numbers of pest snails. 

Been running this tank 7 months now. FYI, aqadvisor says I'm severely overstocked at 244%.

I dose Seachem fertilizers every day, keep my parameters a steady 0-0-20 or under and personally change 25% water every week and do one 50% and filter clean out a month. 

I live in an area that has frequent brownouts/blackouts. I use a UPS (battery backups) and also have those battery operated air pumps in emergencies. I have yet to experience a major blackout but I'm pretty confident I'll be ok.


----------



## plantastic37 (Nov 4, 2012)

I have no judgements here. I think the 1" of fish per gallon rule is more like a guideline and not gospel. Additionally these guidelines change all the time. Remember the old watts per gallon rule? Now its All about specific PAR values. 

I do have one major beef with what quite a few of you are saying though and that is you say "Fish are Happy". How the heck do you know they are happy?


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

Hi 

Hi, I'm John. I use to be an overstocker. I found the cure was moving to bigger tanks. It worked for a while. I went from a 55 to 125 to 180. Not sure what I'll do next when I get to many fish. Filtration and aeration are key. Should be ok with the large sump, power is the enemy though to keep aeration and ammonia from building up.


----------



## zerodameaon (Dec 2, 2014)

plantastic37 said:


> I do have one major beef with what quite a few of you are saying though and that is you say "Fish are Happy". How the heck do you know they are happy?


Mine sit in the center and sing songs of joy, except one goby, he sits on his algae lawn and plots like Overy Paranoid Rob Lowe. :hihi:


----------



## newbieshrimpkeeper (Dec 2, 2014)

Talking the inch per gallon rule, u can't put in a 2.5m long arapaima in a 100 gallon. It would hop the twig(or should I say hop the tank?:hihi in a day or 2. Inch for gallon could work for larger tanks with small slender shoaling fish, like 55 neons in a 55 gallon tank. Right? Also, for happy fish, them breeding and acting normal and healthy as they would do in the wild would be healthy. Right?


----------

